
TrueCrypt slide removed at request of US Government? [pdf] - chmars
http://digital-forensics.sans.org/summit-archives/2010/18-lord-cryptanalysis.pdf
======
chmars
Slide 23.

BTW:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/23_Enigma](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/23_Enigma)

------
tylerfisher
Maybe "removed at the request of U.S. government" is referring to any sort of
information about existing encrypted volumes displayed on slide 23. Since
there's no context, you can't really infer what this is all about.

------
dsl
This was most likely a joke, which now seems scary due to observational bias.

~~~
mikeash
Indeed. The most obvious interpretation of the slide, in context, is "this
product is so great it should be illegal, hahahahaha."

------
awakened
I do not see the request from the government to remove the slide. Did I miss
something? Maybe they decided to just remove the slide on their own?

~~~
sp332
Slide 23.

~~~
awakened
Ah yes. Thank you. Slide 23. But they misspelled TrueCrypt and this was 4
years ago.

------
ianphughes
I must be missing something? This doesnt seem new.

------
drzaiusapelord
Context anyone?

------
joyeuse6701
Things are getting spooky.

~~~
tomp
> getting

Not really. Judging from the URL, this is 2010.

------
rhizome
"Betteridge's Law of Headlines" comes to mind.

~~~
chmars
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headline...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines)

------
davidcollantes
"TruCrypt?" Odd.

~~~
chmars
TrueCrypt is often misspelled, another example can be found at
[https://tails.boum.org/blueprint/replace_truecrypt/](https://tails.boum.org/blueprint/replace_truecrypt/).

